# Wimbledon!



## Kieran

Any tennis fans here looking forward to "the Championships?"

I'm thinking Nadal wins this one, but he's been under pressure lately. Brings the best out of chaps like him. 

Grasscourt tennis! To me, it means summertime - so best bring an umbrella! :lol::tiphat:


----------



## Air

I'm never really been a Nadal fan, and even though he's going in as a favorite I feel that any little slip from him means that the title goes. Federer in my opinion is still the better grass player, and I really hope he can find a little more than he did during the French this time (I mean what happened to that fourth set?), especially since he's the player I identify most with in terms of my playing, and his recent let-downs have been kind of a personal downer for me as well. If there's anywhere he can beat Rafa it should be Wimbledon. Djokovic winning Wimbledon has never sounded very realistic, but with all the momentum he's built from Australian (and the fact that he's beaten Rafa more than once this year) I'd say it's definitely possible if both Nadal and Federer slip. There's even less of a chance that any of the lower ATP ranks - Murray, Soderling, Ferrer, Roddick - would prove victorious. It would have to be a complete disaster up top if that is to happen in my opinion.


----------



## jhar26

Both the men's and the women's are very unpredictable this year. On the men's side I think that Federer, Nadal, Djokovic and Murray all have a realistic chance of winning it. Federer has shown at the French Open that he still got what it takes. His semi-final win against Djokovic was a classic. Nadal is a bad match-up for Federer though, so Fed's chances improve if he can avoid Nadal. Having said that, despite the fact that their overall h2h record heavily favors Nadal one shouldn't forget that a lot of Fed's losses happened on slow claycourts where Nadal is practically unbeatable. On fast courts Federer is actually one win in front in their h2h.

Nadal was not at his best at the pre-Wimbledon grasscourt tournament at queens. But it's hard to keep up the desire when you've just won the French Open. It doesn't really matter. If he's still around at the start of the second week he'll be a major factor as he always tends to improve with each match. 

Djokovic has only lost one match all year, so it stands to reason to regard him as a big threat. His results at Wimbledon so far have been (by the smallest of margins) somewhat less impressive than at the other three slams, but I wouldn't read too much into that as his game easily adapts to all surfaces and his confidence must be as high as the Empire State Building.

Murray has got all of the tools necessary to win. The only question that remains is if he's got the mental strenght to keep it together against the big three in a big best of five sets match. If he can he has a shot. He's so talented that it's almost inevitable that he'll win a major sooner or later. It could very well be now.

The outcome of the women's tournament is even harder to predict. Clijsters is out with an injury, but she only had an outside chance since grass is her (comparitively speaking) "worst" surface. Serena and Venus Williams have only a few days ago made their comeback after a long (and in Serena's case VERY long) interruption because of injuries. Both looked a bit rusty to me in the first matches I've seen, but considering what they have been through I was impressed. It's hard to say what they will do at Wimbledon - they might lose early, but one of them could win the whole thing also. If they are still around at the start of week two I would be worried if I was one of the other faves.

Sharapova might be the favorite. She has long suffered from a shoulder injury, but she's slowly coming back to her best. A semi final at the French Open is nothing to sneeze at, especially when you consider that clay is historically by far her worst surface.

French Open champ Li Na is worth keeping an eye on. She's very talented and her FO win wasn't that outrageous a surprise to me. She's been around for a long time, but the thing is that she has suffered a lot from injuries over the years (including three knee operations) and that presently she's enjoying a period where she's on a roll because she's been allowed to play for a long time without any interruptions, and see what happened: Australian Open runner-up and French Open winner! Biggest danger for her is a backlash after winning the French.

Wozniacki (number one ranked player and my favorite girl ) is a dangerous outsider, but nothing more. She has a much better chance of winning the hardcourt slams (Australian Open and US Open).


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm afraid I can't get excited about it any more. Probably largely due to my embarrassment at the UK's failure to provide a men's champion since 1936 just before Fred Perry turned pro. It comes to something when back in the 80s Andrew Castle was ecstatically cheered off court just because he managed to take Mats Willander to five sets (and he still lost despite being two sets to nil up) and don't even get me onto 'Choker' Henman (remember his total cave-in against Goran Ivanisevic in the 2001 semi-final?). I haven't looked it up but I dread to think what the British no. 1 woman's current world ranking is. Just where does the revenue from Wimbledon go, anyway? The popularity of tennis in this country seems to be at total odds to the standard of competitor we produce.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Djokovic Wimbledon preparation...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/tennis/article-2004404/Wimbledon-2011-Djokovic-planning-win-title.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

http://www.10sballs.com/2011/06/16/djokovic-plays-first-match-on-grass/


----------



## Kieran

I think they're using a slower ball than the FO, in which case this would make Nadal a prohibitive favourite. He was under immense pressure in Paris and winning there may have settled him. We'll see. I thought Roger played very well in Paris - and still shoulda been outta there in straights in the final.

Okay, he was unlucky not to go a set up, but Rafa made very heavy weather of the 2nd and 3rd sets. The fourth set he brooked no comment, but throughout the match, rafa was tense and not so authoritative as usual.

I think Roger will be the 2nd favourite, and I expect him to roll deep in the tournament. It'll be a pity if him and Nadal are in the same half. And *STILL *I'm waiting for Roger to suffer a huge upset.

I think Novak is cooked! There, I said it! I don't mean he's finished as a player, but I think we may have seen his most intense, cussed, brilliant tennis of the year already. He was like a hypnotised zombie when he beat Nadal on clay, punching the air like it was fifth set in the Wimbledon final. That was when he hit a clean shot in the warm-up!:lol: I think there's uniqure pressure on Novak now, and I'm not sure how he'll hack it.

I don't fancy Murray. Too much extraneous thought inside his noggin.

For the women, I think Jhar's favourite just might win this. Every now and then a player suddenly sprouts a pair, and grows in stature as the tourney develops. Wozniacki might reach the stage here where she needs to dig deep in order to rubber-stamp her #1 berth.

I think she will...:tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> I'm afraid I can't get excited about it any more. Probably largely due to my embarrassment at the UK's failure to provide a men's champion since 1936 just before Fred Perry turned pro. It comes to something when back in the 80s Andrew Castle was ecstatically cheered off court just because he managed to take Mats Willander to five sets (and he still lost despite being two sets to nil up) and don't even get me onto 'Choker' Henman (remember his total cave-in against Goran Ivanisevic in the 2001 semi-final?). I haven't looked it up but I dread to think what the British no. 1 woman's current world ranking is. Just where does the revenue from Wimbledon go, anyway? The popularity of tennis in this country seems to be at total odds to the standard of competitor we produce.


In fairness to Tim Henman, he was an honest competitor, beat some big names, reached six slam semis and was number 4 in the world. He was no Buster Mottram or Jeremy Bates. I remember the Andrew Castle match - I think he had match point against Wilander!

I agree about the Wimbledon money. About 30 million-sterling gets pumped into schemes, dreams and themes ( © Bob Dylan) and they may as well spend it on umbrellas. Murray was home-helped to the top, and Henman had a rich daddy...


----------



## Chris

Kieran said:


> In fairness to Tim Henman, he was an honest competitor, beat some big names, reached six slam semis and was number 4 in the world. He was no Buster Mottram or Jeremy Bates. I remember the Andrew Castle match - I think he had match point against Wilander!


I miss the Henman Exit. It was as much part of the calendar as Spring Bank Holiday or the Last Night of the Proms.


----------



## World Violist

I don't know how much of this I'll actually be watching, but for the men I'll be going for Djokovic in this one. He's had meteoric success so far this year, and while he's not so consistent against Federer, he's been consistently beating Nadal lately. And he does have a decent record against Federer, too.

I acknowledge I don't know that much about tennis stuff, but still think Djokovic has a slightly better chance than the other men.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran, thanks for beginning this thread. I'm a hacker in playing, only a little better in analysis, but I do love watching tennis' majors. I look forward to your and others comments on the finer points of Wimbey. Maybe I can add to, by providing the occasional article link, re on-court and off.

I'm a fairly recent convert to Djokovic's style of play...probably when he stopped being a jerk and started being a little easier on himself. I think his mind is in a far better place these days.

Singles picks: Djokovic and Li Na.

Uphill battle for Li Na at Wimbey...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/738499-wimbledon-2011-from-rafael-nadal-to-serena-williams-final-road-map-is-drawn/entry/96563-wimbledon-2011-li-na-looks-for-a-repeat-of-her-french-open-good-fortune


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> For the women, I think Jhar's favourite just might win this. Every now and then a player suddenly sprouts a pair, and grows in stature as the tourney develops. Wozniacki might reach the stage here where she needs to dig deep in order to rubber-stamp her #1 berth.
> 
> I think she will...:tiphat:


:tiphat: If you are right I'll be the happiest guy on the planet, but I've just seen the draw and she has to get past Sharapova and Serena to get to the final and they are not only great, but what's even worse, they are great on grass.


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> In fairness to Tim Henman, he was an honest competitor, beat some big names, reached six slam semis and was number 4 in the world.


Absolutely. One can argue that he missed his window of opportunity in the year that Ivanisevic won, but other than that he got everything out of his career that was possible for him. The British press have been FAR too critical of him. He was a good guy and an attractive player who always competed to the best of his ability. The simple truth is that there were a few guys around that just had bigger weapons than him, but nobody should hold that against him - winning Wimbledon or another major is not that easy. He did very well and the Brits can be proud of his efforts.


----------



## Vaneyes

With coolish weather forecast, it doesn't look like we'll see any new ball speed record for Wimbledon. Though I am a keen observer of *The Big Serve*, I appreciate even more the successful "impossible" returns.

Wimbledon Weather...

http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Wimbledon/forecasts/latest

Thumbnail serve speed history, with some fantasy...

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2001/TinaCheung.shtml

More realistic speeds...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastest_recorded_tennis_serves


----------



## World Violist

You know, after some consideration I'm gonna be a maverick and say that Fabrice Santoro is gonna win. Nobody would ever expect it!


----------



## Kieran

There was confusion this morning as they were blogging the draw live from Wimbledon. The official site had Federer in Nadal's half, for a potetial semi-final clash, but other sites said Murray was in Nadal's half, which was true. I don't know why the Wimbledon site reported the draw wrongly, or even why they left it up so long, but it caused a few hearts to flutter - mine included.

Not because I think Federer would stop Nadal, but because it wouldn't seem right: these two aren't ready to duke it out in slam semi's just yet. Other tournaments, like Madrid and Miami, that's fine, but not a major, and not at Wimbledon.

*Jhar*, I think you're right about Caroline's draw, it's a shattering one, but she has to step up sometime and be number 1 at a slam. I think she'll be stubborn enough at Wimbledon. I'd love to see it, if only cause she's a _hell-yeah_ cutie!


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> *Jhar*, I think you're right about Caroline's draw, it's a shattering one, but she has to step up sometime and be number 1 at a slam. I think she'll be stubborn enough at Wimbledon. I'd love to see it, if only cause she's a _hell-yeah_ cutie!


Very cute and very nice girl as well.  I hope you're right, but I think she has a better shot at winning the US Open.

I agree about Fed & Nadal. But if there would be a Fed vs Nadal final, PLEASE let Fed win this time. He desperately needs a win against Nadal in a slam final - legacy wise speaking.


----------



## Almaviva

jhar26 said:


> Very cute and very nice girl as well.  I hope you're right, but I think she has a better shot at winning the US Open.
> 
> I agree about Fed & Nadal. But if there would be a Fed vs Nadal final, PLEASE let Fed win this time. He desperately needs a win against Nadal in a slam final - legacy wise speaking.


Hey. When someone mentions a cute girl, posting a picture is customary.


----------



## World Violist

...And why in God's name did they put Isner and Mahut in the first round _again???_ One would think they would go to any lengths to keep them _apart_ in the first round, man...


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Hey. When someone mentions a cute girl, posting a picture is customary.


Caroline Wozniacki - the number one ranked tennis player in the world (in more ways than one )


----------



## jhar26

More Caroline Wozniacki.....


----------



## jhar26

....And a youtube featuring the very young pre-fame Wozniacki back in 2007....


----------



## jhar26

....and still more Wozniacki piccies :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

How is Serena's form for Wimbey? Injury free?


----------



## jhar26

Vaneyes said:


> How is Serena's form for Wimbey? Injury free?


She made her comeback this week in the Eastbourne tournament after an absence of almost one year. Only months ago she suffered a hematoma and pulmonary embolism. She lost in the second round after a three hour battle with the third ranked player Zvonareva. Considering what she's been through I call that extremely impressive. She looked a bit rusty, but played well in patches. If she doesn't lose early in Wimbledon and she can build some momentum she could be a serious candidate. It's really hard to say considering her recent health problems and lack of competitive tennis - she could lose very early, but she might also win the entire thing.


----------



## Almaviva

Wow, Gaston, seeing these pictures, one would almost think that you like Caroline better than Renée...:lol:


----------



## jhar26

Almaviva said:


> Wow, Gaston, seeing these pictures, one would almost think that you like Caroline better than Renée...:lol:


I have a big heart, Alma. I don't think her Violetta is all that impressive though. Having said that, Renée's backhand could do with some improving as well.


----------



## sospiro

A look back at some of the best tennis tantrums.

McEnroe's is still the benchmark. 

My two nieces grew up & went to school in Wimbledon & were both Ball Girls. My eldest niece's very first game was on the Centre Court - McEnroe v. (can't remember). At the first end change she poured McEnroe a drink thinking the squash had been pre-diluted but it hadn't. Consequently he knocked back a cup full of neat squash. He spat it out all over her Ball Girl outfit & called her a (paraphrase) "very silly girl". She couldn't really blame him as it must have burned his mouth & she carried on for the rest of the match in the same outfit.


----------



## jhar26

Wouldn't you just *LOVE* to be that punching bag? :kiss:


----------



## jhar26

This kinda explains why her nicknames include "sweet Caroline" and "Sunshine." Caroline and her best friend on the circuit, Viktoria Azarenka. Can you imagine Henin and Serena doing this at a change of ends?....:lol:






....and I'm sure you all gonna buy this from iTunes...:lol:


----------



## jhar26

..... but for some serious viewing, here's some rallys from a 2009 match between Serena and the Woz. Serena won it, but it was an extremely cose match and you can clearly see how talented a player the only 18 year old Caro already was.....:clap:











....and after the build-up I've given her this week the odds are that she'll go out in the first round next week. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Bethanie Mattek-Sands at Thursday night's Wimbey players party (tennis dress by Alex Noble).










http://larrybrownsports.com/tennis/bethanie-mattek-sands-wears-lady-gaga-style-dress-pictures/73287


----------



## jhar26

Vaneyes said:


> Bethanie Mattek-Sands at Thursday night's Wimbey players party (tennis dress by Alex Noble).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://larrybrownsports.com/tennis/bethanie-mattek-sands-wears-lady-gaga-style-dress-pictures/73287


Yes, she's quite a character. At the French Open she had on this weird black goth make-up.


----------



## Kieran

Great pictures, Jhar! I love that shot of Caroline striding outta the surg like Ursella Andrews - or is it Halle Barry!? I just have a feeling for her this year. Plus, I don't think serena can expect to go so far, if only because she's been awya so long.

But it all starts today! Vamos Ralphie, and all that. Funny to think they may begin under the roof. It's what's its built for - and 3 years later they finally get to use it! :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

Bethanie...


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> View attachment 2129
> 
> 
> Bethanie...


Wonderering if that towel boy was disciplined...by Bethanie.

Shifting. I watched some of the Schiavone/Dokic match. For being so out-of-shape, I guess it was somewhat of a minor victory for Dokic, losing in three.

Re fitness, pound for pound Venus is looking more like her sis these days. What's up?


----------



## jhar26

I think that without the interruption for the rain and the closing of the roof Dokic would have won that match. She was really in the zone at that point.


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> Great pictures, Jhar! I love that shot of Caroline striding outta the surg like Ursella Andrews - or is it Halle Barry!? I just have a feeling for her this year. Plus, I don't think serena can expect to go so far, if only because she's been awya so long.


I hope you're right, Kieran. I still think that Caroline has a better chance of winning at the hardcourt slams though. I think that Sharapova could very well be the woman to beat here.


----------



## Kieran

jhar26 said:


> I think that without the interruption for the rain and the closing of the roof Dokic would have won that match. She was really in the zone at that point.


I always had a soft spot for Dokic. I think it's not only that she's quite cute, and not even that she's damaged by her deadbeat dad, but I think it's something in her eyes. Very sorrowful, and yet she can be strong too. Pity she keeps losing..


----------



## Ravellian

Yeah I liked Dokic too, she was cute  But that ugly italian woman had to win 

It was also kinda fun seeing that nobody-spaniard taking it to Murray for a little bit..


----------



## Vaneyes

Roddick's looking good. Flying under the radar?


----------



## Kieran

Hey Vaneyes,

Roddick will do fine, but he's not gonna win it. He has no form - and no previous. There's always been a better player - and now there are maybe six better players. He'd have to take out (potentially) Murray, followed by Nadal, followed by Federer/Djokovic. I can't see him beating any of them, to be honest.

Just a local interest for me: the Irish chap Conor Niland is currently one set-all against the French guy, Mannerino, and in the 3rd set they seem more easily to break serve than hold. Mannerino is serving to stay in it, at 5-6...


----------



## World Violist

Yeah, Roddick just doesn't stand a chance. He's a great player and all, but the others Kieran mentioned are on a different level.


----------



## Argus

Vaneyes said:


> How is Serena's form for Wimbey? Injury free?


----------



## Vaneyes

Na Li, done so early. Now I'll jump on Schiavone's bandwagon.


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, I was surprised La Ni was beaten. It's a pity. I'm still hitched to Caroline Wozniacki. Not literally, though, which is unfortunate.

By the way, I think the WS are correct to complain about being on Court 2. Why is Murray never out there? Or Novak? These girls have won enough Wimbledons to deserve better, me thinketh...


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> Yeah, I was surprised La Ni was beaten. It's a pity. I'm still hitched to Caroline Wozniacki. Not literally, though, which is unfortunate.
> 
> By the way, I think the WS are correct to complain about being on Court 2. Why is Murray never out there? Or Novak? These girls have won enough Wimbledons to deserve better, me thinketh...


That's because they always put two men's matches and only one women's match on both Centre court and number one court. Here's how I think it should be done:

Each round of the first week takes up two days, so...
On the first of each two day cycle, put two men's matches and one women's match on CC and two women's matches and one men's match on number one.
On the second day of each two day cycle, put one men's match and two women's matches on CC and one women's match and two men's matches on number one.

That would mean that both events have six matches on the two big courts in each round. With this system they can put ALL of the matches with Federer, Nadal, Djokovic, Murray, Serena, Venus, Sharapova and Wozniacki on the two big courts plus the two potentially most interesting matches from both events that don't involve anyone from the above eight.

So it's real easy to make everyone happy. They just need to be willing to do it.


----------



## Kieran

Exactly! I mean, why Roddick was on Centre is Area 51-strange. Against Lopez? Bermuda Triangle-odd!

Tomorrow is the match that has me palms sweating: Nadal versus del Potro. Kudos to the Giant in the Clouds, Juan-Martin as returned looking keen and patient. He'll serve dust-bombs from on high. Rafa will require patience, and a jealous guarding of his serve. I think he wins in four.


Here's what I think of Federer's draw: :lol::lol:


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> Here's what I think of Federer's draw: :lol::lol:


Nah, he only makes it look so easy because he's the greatest. :lol: 

Nadal vs del Potro could be great, but del Potro only has a chance if he plays to 100% of his ability for hours. If it's a Nadal at 80% vs a del Potro at 80% Rafa wins easily.


----------



## Kieran

jhar26 said:


> Nah, he only makes it look so easy because he's the greatest. :lol:


Well this is partly true (he ain't the greatest at the minute I wrote this!  ), but part of the media's problem is that when Roger dispatches guys like Nalbandian and Youzhney (routinely) tomorrow, they fawn over him and declare him to be a minor-deity who's indestructible. Until he faces Nadal, who tends to make Roger look timid, confused and blasted in the clutch. Then they slate Roger, wondering where the same guy was who beat Youzhney, etc.

I think this kid Tomic looks good, and he's heading towards a meet with Nole, who seemed a little tired and irritable yesterday. It's getting interesting, but your assessment of Nadal-del Potro is correct. If Rafa plays his best he wins, but if he's off then the big guy needs to fire sure and true to have victory...


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> Well this is partly true (he ain't the greatest at the minute I wrote this!  ), but part of the media's problem is that when Roger dispatches guys like Nalbandian and Youzhney (routinely) tomorrow, they fawn over him and declare him to be a minor-deity who's indestructible. Until he faces Nadal, who tends to make Roger look timid, confused and blasted in the clutch. Then they slate Roger, wondering where the same guy was who beat Youzhney, etc.


Well, Nadal usually brings out the worst in Federer. He's stylistically just a bad match-up for Fed. Having said that, on a grasscourt he has a 50 percent chance of beating him in my opinion.

And the reason why the media so easily fawn over Fed is that he plays such a beautiful game. He moves so gracefully, plays the most difficult shots so effortlessly. He's poetry in motion and it's hard not to get excited about him when he's on. Nadal is just as good, but he looks like a worker in comparison to Fed. It's a bit like McEnroe and Connors in the days of old. McEnroe was always called things like 'the genius' and 'the artist' while Connors was called a fighter and a 'over my dead body' type. While all these comments have a lot of truth in them, they don't always do justice to the teriffic talent from guys like Nadal or Connors.


----------



## Kieran

I think Nadal browbeats Roger. You hit the nail on the head on the stylistic differences, but Roger likes a more pliant opponent. Nadal makes tennis as near as dammit a contact sport. Not a nice thing for a chap who'd lick his own cheeks when he feels a little sugar-deficient...


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> I think Nadal browbeats Roger. You hit the nail on the head on the stylistic differences, but Roger likes a more pliant opponent. Nadal makes tennis as near as dammit a contact sport. Not a nice thing for a chap who'd lick his own cheeks when he feels a little sugar-deficient...


I don't think that Fed minds being in a fight, but I don't think he likes being in a fight with Nadal. If it's anyone else he doesn't mind because he's confident that he'll get them eventually if he keeps up his own level of play. Fed knows that it's on his racquet and that his best is better than anyone else's. He can never be sure about this when he plays Nadal though because Rafa will follow him to whatever heights are required to win. What's more (and to Fed's self-doubts probably the most important contributor) is that Nadal often prevents Fed from playing his best with that (to Fed) annoying extreme topspin to his backhand.

Having said all that, I think that Fed is DESPERATE to have a go at Nadal again and to beat him in a slam final.


----------



## Kieran

Well, if they meet in the final and it rains....it will become an indoor grass match. Advantage, Federer!


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> Well, if they meet in the final and it rains....it will become an indoor grass match. Advantage, Federer!


Ok, if both make the final I'll pray for rain.


----------



## Kieran

jhar26 said:


> Ok, if both make the final I'll pray for rain.


I'll do what I always do - sweat rain but dance a naked sundance and hope the dusty grasscourt plays like clay!


----------



## Kieran

I can breathe again! That match with Nadal was almost too much for me.


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> I can breathe again! That match with Nadal was almost too much for me.


Leave out the "I can breathe again", take out the almost and replace Nadal with Wozniacki for my state of mind.


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> Leave out the "I can breathe again", take out the almost and replace Nadal with Wozniacki for my state of mind.












Never mind Gaston. She'll be in the US Open won't she?


----------



## jhar26

sospiro said:


> Never mind Gaston. She'll be in the US Open won't she?


Yes, and she's a better hardcourt than grasscourt player, so she should have a better chance there. But I feel sad for my Wozzy.


----------



## Kieran

Ah yeah! Wozniacki dropped a calf, as we say in this neck of the woods. One of those tight matches, she lost the big points. I hate the fact they hold being number 1 against her. She earned it! I'd love to see her rubber-stamp it with a few slams, let alone a single one.

Sharapova is my favourite there now.

The geezers tomorrow! I think Fish plays the kind of game that might suit Nadal if he's slightly injured. Short points. Plus Rafa's serving brilliantly. Out-aced del Potro!

Gonna be interesting day, cos if Tsonga relaxes and swings freely, he may cause trouble to Roger - and likewise Lopez and Tomic. A day for the underdogs to take a chance, eh?


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> Ah yeah! Wozniacki dropped a calf, as we say in this neck of the woods. One of those tight matches, she lost the big points. I hate the fact they hold being number 1 against her. She earned it! I'd love to see her rubber-stamp it with a few slams, let alone a single one.
> 
> Sharapova is my favourite there now.


Sharapova was my pre-tournament favorite and she gets better with each match, so there's no reason to change my mind. As for Caroline, she was much too passive. You can't do that on a grass court. To tell you the truth, I suspect that the #1 ranking makes her feel as though she's carrying the weight of the world on her shoulders. She knows she'll get bashed by the media if she doesn't win and it puts negative thoughts in her mind when things get tight...."O no, what are they going to say if I lose this one?" And that pressure and self doubt gets bigger with each slam. I actually think that if she were the #4 or 5 in the world that it would increase her chances of winning one. Once she wins one that mental block will disappear completely, but the longer it takes, the more difficult it gets.

BTW - Kvitova. Definitely slam winning material in my opinion.



> The geezers tomorrow! I think Fish plays the kind of game that might suit Nadal if he's slightly injured. Short points. Plus Rafa's serving brilliantly. Out-aced del Potro!
> 
> Gonna be interesting day, cos if Tsonga relaxes and swings freely, he may cause trouble to Roger - and likewise Lopez and Tomic. A day for the underdogs to take a chance, eh?


I think it's funny how commentators and analysts have been saying at the French and now at Wimbledon that Nadal is not playing his best while he keeps doing away with opponent after opponent. Yeah, Tsonga is always great to watch. Over five sets I still have to give the advantage to Roger though.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Kieran

jhar26 said:


>


I know - BIG upset! I didn't see it, but I was utterly shocked. Roger *never* loses like this. And I thought Nadal was gonna go the same route!

Who's gonna win the semis, both women and men?


----------



## Air

With my favorite men's and women's players out of the tournament, I'm not sure if I have any more desire to watch any further.


----------



## jhar26

Kieran said:


> I know - BIG upset! I didn't see it, but I was utterly shocked. Roger *never* loses like this. And I thought Nadal was gonna go the same route!
> 
> Who's gonna win the semis, both women and men?


Nadal (Murray plays great, but how can you ever argue against Rafa?)
Tsonga (if you can beat Fed you can beat anyone :lol: AND he has a very good h2h against Djokovic)

Sharapova
Kvitova


----------



## Air

Novak! Novak! Novak! Novak!


----------



## sospiro

Novak rocks

Very happy!


----------



## World Violist

YES! I'm so happy Djokovic won! He so deserved it.


----------



## jhar26

Two slams, only one match lost, number one ranked....not much doubt about who's the best player in the world right now. And to do all that in a very strong era is even more impressive. Bravo Djokovic!

The women's final was kinda an anti-climax compared with many other much better women's matches earlier in their tournament. Still a great achievement for Kvitova though, so congrats to her as well.


----------



## Kieran

jhar26 said:


> Two slams, only one match lost, number one ranked....not much doubt about who's the best player in the world right now. And to do all that in a very strong era is even more impressive. Bravo Djokovic!
> 
> The women's final was kinda an anti-climax compared with many other much better women's matches earlier in their tournament. Still a great achievement for Kvitova though, so congrats to her as well.


Exactly. Novak was excellent today. I thought rafa didn't handle the 4-5 game in the first too well: He was up 30-0 and had only 3 UFE's until then, but he bunched it in the clutch. Novak was in his head. Strange to see this with Rafa. I'm sure he'll figure it out, but meantime, Novak is the man! Tremendous player having a career year!


----------

